# Vampir EDLS



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok . how come no one has them on there sites anymore . such as mud throwers they are not on there anymore . I heard they were sent to like china but when will they be back in the US


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

As posted by Bootlegger in "Interco's new tire" thread.

I actually ask about that...cause you know they moved them from Mexico....They actually have boat loads of them right now sitting off shore of EDL's and so on. They canno bring them a shore because of some kinda tax with that the US is now wanting ir something of that nature...they have been sitting there since last November.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh ok .


----------

